# Baumschäden durch Tiere



## Anja W. (2. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns fallen die Buntspechte über die Bäume her. Seit es in den Wäldern drumrum viel Totholz gibt, haben sie sich stark vermehrt. Auf dem Grundstück habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass sie auch an die gesunden Laubbäume gehen. Bei manchen sehen die Stämme sehr mitgenommen aus. Vielleicht haben die Bäume auch schon eine Macke durch die trockenen Sommer und die Spechte geben ihnen den Rest. Wäre wirklich schade drum.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Und dann habe ich jetzt das gesehen:

  

Das sieht nicht nach Specht aus. Aber leider hat die Wildkamera den Verursacher noch nicht erwischt.


----------



## Haggard (2. März 2020)

Meinst Du die rotbraune Stelle am Baum ? Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass sich Wildschweine daran gerieben haben ?


----------



## Anja W. (2. März 2020)

Habe ich auch erst gedacht. Aber die kommen nicht auf das Grundstück. Oder anders gesagt, der Zaun ist rundrum noch heile.


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2020)

Algen oder irgend ein "Rost"
Wie bei Birne und co.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. März 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Algen oder irgend ein "Rost"


Gleich = = = Rotalge 
Oder 
https://www.google.com/search?q=rot...ndroid-lenovo&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Ist wahrscheinlich fundierter !


----------



## Anja W. (2. März 2020)

Danke schön!

Leider auch nicht, die Rinde ist richtig kaputt. Sieht aus, wie abgerebbelt.
So langsam denke ich, die Rehe sind wieder da.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. März 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Leider auch nicht,


Warum schließt du das aus ?
https://www.nordbayern.de/region/ne...isch-woher-kommt-die-rote-baumrinde-1.3429084


----------



## Anja W. (2. März 2020)

Weil das sozusagen _auf _der Rinde liegt. Hier in der Umgebung gibt es zur Zeit wieder viele Bäume mit Rotalgen.
Bei dem Baum auf dem Foto ist die Rinde mechanisch zerstört. Insofern dachte ich zuerst an Wildschweine und bin den Zaun abgegangen. Aber 80 cm hoch springt kein Schwein so, dass der Zaun heile bleibt. Wenn es der Specht gewesen wäre, wären eher Löcher drin. Die Fläche sieht aber ziemlich homogen aus.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. März 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> kein Schwein


Na dann ließ Mal hier 
http://www.schweinefreunde.de/forum/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=1751


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Gleich = = = Rotalge
> Oder
> https://www.google.com/search?q=rot...ndroid-lenovo&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
> Ist wahrscheinlich fundierter !


Meinte eher sowas
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birnengitterrost


----------



## Anja W. (3. März 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Na dann ließ Mal hier
> http://www.schweinefreunde.de/forum/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=1751



Okay .... meinst Du nicht, dass sie gleich irgendwo was zerwühlt hätten, wenn sie schonmal da sind? Die Kamera steht da noch, vielleicht habe ich ja Schwein 
Aber mal ne andere Frage: was machen Schweine auf dem Sofa und im Bett? 



troll20 schrieb:


> Meinte eher sowas
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birnengitterrost



Soweit ich weiß, sind die Schäden aber an den Laubbäumen und die Sporen am Wacholder oder an Thujen. Das kenne ich noch aus dem Schrebergarten. Als die große Thujenhecke endlich weg war, sah der Birnenbaum bedeutend besser aus. Aber so schöne Sporenlager habe ich nie gesehen.


----------



## Andre 69 (3. März 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> zerwühlt


Anja, ick kenn ja das Grundstück nicht , beim Nachbarn brauchten die auch nicht wühlen, der Tisch war gedeckt! Er hat ca 20 Appelbäume ! 
Und warum Leute sich ein Schwein als Haustier halten ? 
Warum halten wir ?


----------



## Anja W. (4. März 2020)

Schweine mag ich sehr und würde auch welche halten, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte. Aber für mich bleiben es Nutztiere, die in Koben, Ställe und auf eine "Weide" gehören, bzw. Wildtiere, die auch nix auf dem Sofa und im Bett zu suchen haben.

Das Grundstück ist ein Naturgrundstück und sieht an den meisten Stellen so aus, wie auf dem Bild. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Heide- und Heidelbeerflächen und die beiden Miniteiche. Also müssten Wildscheine den Boden umwühlen.

Vielleicht denken wir auch viel zu weit und es ist die hier:

  

Sie war neulich schon auf Bildern. Da dort schon immer Katzen rumgeschlichen sind, habe ich mir nichts bei gedacht. Aber die Schäden sind auf Kratzhöhe und das Schadbild passt auch. Diese Katze scheint neu zu sein.


----------



## Anja W. (5. März 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Spechten an "gesunden" Bäumen? Vielleicht Du, Toto? 
Siehe Eingangsbeitrag.


----------



## Anja W. (5. März 2020)

hier Dein t, Totto


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2020)

Anja wenn du willst das ein Forianer auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht wird. Dann stelle vor seinem Namen das @ Zeichen,  wie: @Anja W.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2020)

Zumeist machen Spechte keine Kratzer sondern blättern ein Stück der Borke ab.
Die rotbraune Stelle am Baum mal extra Fotografieren. Von dem Bild könnte es auch eine Flechte sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. März 2020)

https://www.waldwissen.net/wald/tiere/insekten_wirbellose/lwf_spechtabschlag/index_DE

Das erste Bild


----------

